# First Day - Slingshot Training (Dec. 2010)



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

From left to right in pic:Tom Laskowski, www.survivalschool.com, Frogman, Big Mike, Jason from Minnesota. Took our first of two Walks, Tomorrow will will try another spot.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Gotta love those squirrels.. So are you going to make a stew from all those squirrels frogman?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Nico said:


> Gotta love those squirrels.. So are you going to make a stew from all those squirrels frogman?


 We stopped right there and cooked him in his own hyde and ate him right there. Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

frogman said:


> Gotta love those squirrels.. So are you going to make a stew from all those squirrels frogman?


 We stopped right there and cooked him in his own hyde and ate him right there. Frogman
[/quote]

Yeah! New Guinea Style! Thats how New Guinea Tribesmen cooked whole pigs for festivals..


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

You the Man Madison!!!

Great stuff!

Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm actually running a wilderness craft class right now. When you are in the field and you take something you need to eat it right away soz not to let the meat spoil. We don't take the hyde off, in order to cook him, it preserves the moisture in the meat. Wet and rainy today, but we scratched out a friction fire, and prepared the catch. Good training for the crew.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds pretty hardcore to me, and like excellent training also. I'd love to take that course some day.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

frogman said:


> I'm actually running a wilderness craft class right now. When you are in the field and you take something you need to eat it right away soz not to let the meat spoil. We don't take the hyde off, in order to cook him, it preserves the moisture in the meat. Wet and rainy today, but we scratched out a friction fire, and prepared the catch. Good training for the crew.


i have always wanted to know how to cook game over a fire. how long do you let it cook for or how do you know when the meat is done?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

It depends on how big the squirrels, or rabbit is, and on how hot the fire is. For bigger wildgame, you need a bigger fire, Gotta let it go down to coals only.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

That's awesome. Way to go, Frogman and fellow slingers. Cool pic and thanks for posting.


frogman said:


> From left to right in pic:Tom Laskowski, www.survivalschool.com, Frogman, Big Mike, Jason from Minnesota. Took our first of two Walks, Tomorrow will will try another spot.


----------

